# Mike White @DMS - Street II Suspension



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

FINALLY!

arty: 

Had a meeting with [email protected] just now. I have an appointment next week to have a slightly modified version of the Pedders "Street II" suspension package installed along with the (Labor only-->)GMM Rip-Shifter. This includes f&r Hotchkins Sways, Struts/Springs/Shocks and most of the bushings with a 1/2" front, 3/8" rear drop. Mike said they could do it in one day (most likely).

Money? That's the painful part(~$3600) :willy: 


Anyone else have the Street II installed?
:cool


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

wow still beating the pavement here huh..i have the street 2..any work done gets done by the shop im running now which is AZPSwest


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

tha joker said:


> wow still beating the pavement here huh..i have the street 2..any work done gets done by the shop im running now which is AZPSwest


Hey Joker! I looked up AZPSwest (in Arizona). Where is your shop? Unless you drive to AZ every week...


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

That sounds a bit high for me? Isn't that kit like $1200 bucks from pedders?Bushings $150.00,shifter$300 $1650-1800Parts. Any good Mechanic schould be able too do this in one day!Plus they'll most likely work on it with two guys.He must be charging u $220 per hour!!!! ouch.......I got a quote from West Coast Viper for F/R springs, F/R hotchkins sway bars, schocks, and bushings, labor for install $950.00 Parts were ruffly $1000.00..........Oh yea that included an alignment!!!!!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> That sounds a bit high for me? Isn't that kit like $1200 bucks from pedders?Bushings $150.00,shifter$300 $1650-1800Parts. Any good Mechanic schould be able too do this in one day!Plus they'll most likely work on it with two guys.He must be charging u $220 per hour!!!! ouch.......I got a quote from West Coast Viper for F/R springs, F/R hotchkins sway bars, schocks, and bushings, labor for install $950.00 Parts were ruffly $1000.00..........Oh yea that included an alignment!!!!!



$1000 for springs/Swaybars/shocks and Bushings? It's hard to believe! Go for it! :cheers


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

san carlos for now but were looking to relocate the shop


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I replied to your post over at the other board but will put one up here too because Mike and I are at odds over my springs having to be replaced (Street II kit, OEM height springs). When I switched out tires from stock 17's to stock 18's every wheel rubbed like a bitch over the smallest bump. Shop that did the install said they either gave me the wrong springs in the first place or their so-called OEM height springs had collapsed. Mike sent the Pedders Plus One inch for the fronts and Plus One.Five for the rears and now the cars sets at OEM height again. Only problem is he won't pay for the labor......a little over $300 which was VERY reasonable IMO. I spent several grand with Mike and this really disappoints me with him. We'll see if he has a change of heart........

JET


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey there Jet! Sorry to hear about your trouble's. How's it ride now?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> Hey there Jet! Sorry to hear about your trouble's. How's it ride now?


Rides like it should have in the first place........thanks for asking. I don't want to "dog" Mike about this because I'm confident had his shop done the install he would have supplied the labor and parts........as it should be. IMO they shouldn't be selling Pedders parts to the general public. They should set up an authorized dealer install network so that people arent' screwed over when their parts fail.........


JET


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

pm me a list of the pedders parts you want and ill get you a price for azps to do it


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

tha joker said:


> pm me a list of the pedders parts you want and ill get you a price for azps to do it


Thanks but I'm done with Pedders.........forever.

JET


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> Rides like it should have in the first place........thanks for asking. I don't want to "dog" Mike about this because I'm confident had his shop done the install he would have supplied the labor and parts........as it should be. IMO they shouldn't be selling Pedders parts to the general public. They should set up an authorized dealer install network so that people arent' screwed over when their parts fail.........
> 
> JET



Dude I'm really confused... You order Pedders from Mike? and the other shop installed them? Why didn't you just have the other shop buy from Pedders? And then Mike sent you 1" to 1.5" "Higher" springs and NOW it's at stock hieght? Dude!:willy: my head is spinning trying to figure out what could have happened?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> Dude I'm really confused... You order Pedders from Mike? and the other shop installed them? Why didn't you just have the other shop buy from Pedders? And then Mike sent you 1" to 1.5" "Higher" springs and NOW it's at stock hieght? Dude!:willy: my head is spinning trying to figure out what could have happened?


I bought a complete Street II Pedders package from Mike. I also bought a complete 13" Baer brake system at the same time. Took them to my shop for the install (they don't deal with Pedders, only local suppliers). Everything was installed and things were fine until I switched out my stock 17" rims/tires for stock size 18" rims/tires. All four tires would rub over the slightest bad road, nearly ruined one brand new front tire. Took the car back to the shop and after looking things over they said that it looked like the Pedder springs (supposedly OEM height) had "settled" or even "collapsed". That's why the low stance of the vehicle and tire rubbing issues. Contacted Mike and he offered to send the Pedders Plus One inch springs for the fronts and the Plus One.Five inch for the rears. Had my shop switch the springs out and the car now sits at the correct OEM height.....tires clear fine. When I sent the bad springs back to Mike for a refund I also sent the shop's labor bill for the switch out because I didn't feel like I should be the one to pay for the labor. Bill was $374 which I felt was very reasonable, a dealership would have charged twice that. Anyway, Mike now refuses to pay the labor bill and is even saying that the bad springs arent' bad at all.........if that was true, why the hell would I go through all this trouble? So, I'm absolutely done with Mike, Pete, and Pedders in general. I'm advising all people thinking of this mod to go with other suppliers as these guys do not back up their products.
End of story...........


JET


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow! Again, I feel for ya! I think my stock springs have settled some, at least in the rear. But I have never rubbed during a turn or a bump or anything. Your car must have been REALLY low, springs must have REALLY settled to have stock sized tires rub. 




I'll let you know how mine goes next week. I'm getting the Street II with 3/8" drop in front and 1/2" drop in back.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> Wow! Again, I feel for ya! I think my stock springs have settled some, at least in the rear. But I have never rubbed during a turn or a bump or anything. Your car must have been REALLY low, springs must have REALLY settled to have stock sized tires rub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were you I'd go with another brand and supplier........these guys are no good.

JET


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

seems like a common thing you bitchen and crying about all the things that go wrong....you have got to be the biggest baby in the forums..
seems to be a common problem with you...everything you get gets screwed up then you say how ****ty everybody else treats you and that all products suck..you are unreal......

or maybe the problem is you cant install anything right then blame it on everyone else:rofl: 

YOU SIR ARE A CRYBABY:seeya: 

LETS SEE NOW ONE OF THE MOST RELIABLE SUPERCHARGERS IS GARBAGE
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9533

and now one of the best suspensions out for our cars is garbage ...hmmm i see you as the common problem...


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I dropped of the Goat this afternoon. Should be done for me to pick it up tomorrow night. Mike even gave me a rental car! A kickass KIA!:lol: (I've got a squeal for about a minute first am when it's started cold = belt?)


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

tha joker said:


> seems like a common thing you bitchen and crying about all the things that go wrong....you have got to be the biggest baby in the forums..
> seems to be a common problem with you...everything you get gets screwed up then you say how ****ty everybody else treats you and that all products suck..you are unreal......
> 
> or maybe the problem is you cant install anything right then blame it on everyone else:rofl:
> ...


JAKOR-OFF.........are you stalking me boy? What are you.... queer? Get lost criminal.........nobody wants to hear your drivel. You're a big mouth nobody........oh, AND a criminal. Get lost.........

JET


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I think it's time to close this thread... :confused 



Jet, I know the Joker, He's a good guy. I've meet with Mike/DMS, he's a good guy too. It does seem like you have bad luck, or maybe it's something else. But venting at people on the forums like this doesn't solve anything. 


Peace Bro!!! - r2000


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> I think it's time to close this thread... :confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:agree If you'll read my posts carefully I'm not "venting" anything.......simply stating facts. It's the other idiots that want to make this a federal case and for the life of me I don't know why, it's really none of their business. If I can stop one guy from getting ripped off by either of these guys I've done my job. I, too, thought Mike White was a friend, until he owed ME money everything was fine, then the true colors came out. I don't like flaming or silly arguements any more than the rest of the people here. There always is that small minority that has to keep the flames burning. This issue is dead as far as I'm concerned.

JET


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

Somebody better call the waaaaahmbulance. I think we've got a bleeder here. :lol: 

J.E.T. - all else aside, man, I dunno _what_ you did in a former life, but you can't seem to get a bloody thing right on your GTO. Your wheels were wrong. Your supercharger is self-destructing. Your suspension is falling apart. The only common variables between these unfortunate events are *you* and *your installer*.

Something to think about.


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> I think it's time to close this thread... :confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont trip robert..we must expose people like this..thats why i got involved cause people needed to know the true person that was making allegations..its the internet so now everyone knows what a jackass he is so no big deal..i did my part by exposing him.:cheers 

when you gonna come play with us man we have meetings and trackdays and no you ....come on out and play when your free..


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

tha joker said:


> when you gonna come play with us man we have meetings and trackdays and no you ....come on out and play when your free..



Time for me is cut up like a pizza and I wish I could give you guys in the Goat club more than 1 slice a month :seeya: 


My car isn't done yet, so tomorrow I hope to pick her up. I'll be ready to arty: with you guys. When's the next meet? :cool


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

every friday.and there is the norcal shoot out this sunday in sac. you just have to watch the other board for happenings im just over here to make sure this jet jackass is put in his place..peace:cheers


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

tha joker said:


> every friday.and there is the norcal shoot out this sunday in sac. you just have to watch the other board for happenings im just over here to make sure this jet jackass is put in his place..peace:cheers


I'm the LAST guy you ever wanna run into "thief"........believe me.

JET


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> I'm the LAST guy you ever wanna run into "thief"........believe me.
> 
> JET


Now you're an eThug, too? Jack of all trades.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Doric said:


> Somebody better call the waaaaahmbulance. I think we've got a bleeder here. :lol:
> 
> J.E.T. - all else aside, man, I dunno _what_ you did in a former life, but you can't seem to get a bloody thing right on your GTO. Your wheels were wrong. Your supercharger is self-destructing. Your suspension is falling apart. The only common variables between these unfortunate events are *you* and *your installer*.
> 
> Something to think about.


Dorkic, do you have a job? You know, like when you go outside, drive somewhere and actually WORK? I know you spend like 18 hours a day on your computer, that's a given, and that really doesn't leave time for any REAL work.......so, guess your homebound or on parole or house arrest (like thaTHIEF) or something that doesn't allow you gainful employment. Am I close?.........why don't you just forget about my car issues, it's really none of your business, is it? It's obvious that you're jealous that I have the income to afford over $30K in mods for my car. Don't be envious, it's one of the seven deadly sins. As far as my installers are concerned I'll be sure to pass your posts and comments on to them........man, I wouldn't want 'ol Dino after my azz.........now he'll know all about you. BTW, why don't you PM me your phone number and I'll hook you guys up so that you can tell him in person what you think of his business and installation quality? Brian sure didn't want any part of him.......maybe you're a real man, let's see, send me your phone number.

JET


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> Dorkic, do you have a job? You know, like when you go outside, drive somewhere and actually WORK? I know you spend like 18 hours a day on your computer, that's a given, and that really doesn't leave time for any REAL work...


I'm an IT professional - the only one in my company. I get plenty done, thank you. I must, because I'm at a 1:120 ratio with my users, and no one's complained yet. I answer to the owners of the company - not you.



J.E.T. said:


> ...so, guess your homebound or on parole or house arrest (like thaTHIEF) or something that doesn't allow you gainful employment. Am I close?


Sir, you've missed the mark on _every_ insinuation you've made thus far. About me, about DMS, about Pedders, about BlownChevy... What could _possibly_ make you think you're capable of making an educated guess about my lifestyle?

You're grasping at straws and throwing out ad hominem attacks in the absence of anything substantial or relevant to say. No, you're not close.



J.E.T. said:


> ...why don't you just forget about my car issues, it's really none of your business, is it?


It's _no one's_ business but _yours_. It's between you and the vendor. But rather than try to resolve your issues _with_ the vendor(s), you'd rather come post about them on an Internet forum. You're the Paris Hilton of the GTO world, sir - no redeeming qualities of any sort, and 100% attention whore.



J.E.T. said:


> It's obvious that you're jealous that I have the income to afford over $30K in mods for my car. Don't be envious, it's one of the seven deadly sins.


My cammed and STS-equipped GTO and I have no reason to be jealous of you, sir. I make more than enough to keep my family and I happy - and mod the piss out of my own GTO.

Oh, and I install my own parts. None of them have failed, either.



J.E.T. said:


> As far as my installers are concerned I'll be sure to pass your posts and comments on to them........man, I wouldn't want 'ol Dino after my azz.........now he'll know all about you. BTW, why don't you PM me your phone number and I'll hook you guys up so that you can tell him in person what you think of his business and installation quality? Brian sure didn't want any part of him.......maybe you're a real man, let's see, send me your phone number.
> 
> JET


OK, now you just sound like a teenager. Why don't *you* send *me* your phone number? Huh? Why don't you give me your ADDRESS so me and 'the boys' can come kick your ass?! You better meet me behind the gym after school, or I'm going to tell everyone what a chicken shit you are. :lol:

In all seriousness - no. I'm not giving you my contact information. I'm not answering to your purple dinosaur, and I honestly couldn't care less anymore if you do find someone to listen to your tirade.

68supersport already owned your whining ass in the other thread, and I gotta tell ya - it was pure comedy GOLD.

That shit just sells itself.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Doric said:


> I'm an IT professional - the only one in my company. I get plenty done, thank you. I must, because I'm at a 1:120 ratio with my users, and no one's complained yet. I answer to the owners of the company - not you.
> 
> 
> Sir, you've missed the mark on _every_ insinuation you've made thus far. About me, about DMS, about Pedders, about BlownChevy... What could _possibly_ make you think you're capable of making an educated guess about my lifestyle?
> ...


I thought so.......unemployed (broke-ass) nobody. Thanks for confirming.

JET


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!! Where do I start? It's a whole new car! With the GMM, I can feel the power more, it hooks MUCH better, Handling is incredible, stops on a dime. There is no nose dive when you hit your breaks. I feel like I can take turns twice a fast. I haven't pushed the handling to the max, I'm afraid to. At speed it takes bumps quicker! there is no after bounce. You hit the bump and it's stable right away! When I hit it hard from a stop light, The front doesn't jump as much at all nor does it dive back down when I'm between gears. The car is just darn faster, maybe it just feels that way. SO SO much more responsive!

I should have done this right when I bought the car! But, then I wouldn't have known the difference. The suspension with the GMM was worth every penny! No regrets.


THANKS MIKE(dms)!! Top Notch Work!


----------

